# Bird Poop Tombstone



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm the luckiest person in the world. I'm the proud owner of a BioHazard orignal Bird Poop Tombstone. That's right. I have a tombstone made by the sweetest CO on the forum. And I will display it with all the respect due a true work of art. Thank you so much, Bio, you honey bun you. And for anyone who thinks Bio mispelled skeketon, my last name is Skelton. I come from a long line of grave robbers. Thanks again Bio.

034_zps393ab287.jpg Photo by scaremeok | Photobucket

037_zpsd0ca869e.jpg Photo by scaremeok | Photobucket

036_zps85143ad1.jpg Photo by scaremeok | Photobucket


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You're very welcome! I'm glad that you like it. Looking at the finished pics, I get the feeling that I overdid the tea staining a little bit, making it difficult to read. That might just be me criticizing myself, though.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Grrrrr! I can't get photobucket to work right tonight. I'll try again tomorrow to post the pictures.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you click on the links at the top of each window, it takes you to the pic. 

Scareme, did I remember to put holes in the bottom so that you could put it over some rebar?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it like that. When we were over in Ireland, and saw tombstones that really were from the 1600's, the wording was hard to read, from fading with age. I think it looks just right.

http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu71/scaremeok/collections/Ireland%20graveyard/100_0168-1.jpg


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> If you click on the links at the top of each window, it takes you to the pic.
> 
> Scareme, did I remember to put holes in the bottom so that you could put it over some rebar?


Yes you did. That's how we have done our tombstones too, so we have plenty of rebar to drive in the ground. Thanks for adding the holes.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks awesome Bio - stop being the critic!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Too sweet of Bio.  And it looks great!! 

scareme- you were in Ireland?....so very, very, very, very, very, very, very jealous.  ......


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I just like how it is behind spring flowers which means it is outside displayed in April.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Bio and that was sweet to give it to Scareme. I can tell it definitely went to a good home!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it looks gorgeous and I'm really liking the authentic look of the poop:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice stone you've got there Scareme. Good job BioHC!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Too sweet of Bio.  And it looks great!!
> 
> scareme- you were in Ireland?....so very, very, very, very, very, very, very jealous.  ......


Yeah Cathy, we went to Ireland, and it was just as awesome as you would think it was. And in true Haunter form, we went to a couple of graveyards.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great work on the stone Bio and congrats scareme on the awesome gift!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Scareme you are one lucky lady! That is one crusty looking stone, it is aged perfectly! Kudos to Bio.


----------

